
Facebook misses on topline in Q2; stock crashes 7.5% - john58
https://news.alphastreet.com/facebook-earnings-q2-2018/
======
Deimorz
The article has changed its title to "Facebook misses on topline in Q2; stock
crashes 7.5%" now, kind of funny that it's almost the opposite of the original
one (and the article text still sounds very positive).

~~~
d0lph
For those curious the original was a triumphant: "Facebook is invincible, tops
Q2 estimate despite controversy".

